# Vollidiot auf der Ripp



## Mc_Fly (3. April 2005)

Welcher Vollidiot ist heute Nachmittag um 15.12 Uhr die Ripp in Boppard runtergeflogen. 

Dieser Downhill Biker hat keine Rücksicht auf Wanderer genommen.
Eine Frau hat sich so erschreckt das Sie einen kleinen Abhang runter 
gerutscht ist. Gott sei Dank ist Ihr nix passiert.

Wie kommt dieser ..... auf die Idee an einem Sonnen Sonntag zur Besten Zeit dort sein können preiszugeben. 
Macht so weiter. 
Die Frau will sich beschweren "Da muss ich ihr voll rechtgeben".
Bin ja mal gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## [FW] FLO (4. April 2005)

ich kann mir schon vorstellen wer das war. sind die selben leute, die meinen, ständig auf der neuen strecke fahrn zu müssen...

die rip is zwar ne schöne strecke aber damit 





> Wie kommt dieser ..... auf die Idee an einem Sonnen Sonntag zur Besten Zeit dort sein können preiszugeben.


 muss ich dir recht geben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (4. April 2005)

Naja was soll man dazu noch sagen....
ich predige seit jahr und tag, daß man die Ripp nicht zu den stoßzeiten fahren soll, aber was nützt es? Nichts!!
Man kommt sich immer vor als wäre man der Meckerbock!

Zugegebenermassen bin ich die ripp auch schon oft runtergehoppelt, aber erstens in angemessenem stil und zweitens zu zeiten an denen da eigentlich sowieso niemand ist!
Die Downhiller sollen in íhre drecksverdammten Bikeparks gehen, wenn sie die Sau rauslassen wollen und nicht hier in Boppard die Stimmung kaputtmachen!

Wir fahren seit 13 Jahren intensiv MTB und es gab noch nie gravierende Zwischenfälle mit anderen Naturliebhabern!

Seit der Freeride und Downhillwahn in Boppard und Umgebung ausgebrochen ist , haben wir laufend Stress in Boppard und negative Schlagzeilen in der Presse!
Desweiteren kann ich nur noch mal an alle Freunde des MTB Sports in der Bopparder Gegend appellieren!

*Laßt die Fahrerei über die Ripp sein, sonst ist der noch nicht eröffnete " bikepark Boppard" bald schon wieder Geschichte!*

In diesem Sinne 
 ride on 

Jochen


----------



## Mc_Fly (4. April 2005)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> *Laßt die Fahrerei über die Ripp sein, sonst ist der noch nicht eröffnete " bikepark Boppard" bald schon wieder Geschichte!*



So wird´s kommen.
Falls sich das Ehepaar wirklich beschwert, dann ......... !

PS: Wir haben im Moment Bürgermeister-wahlen und unser aktueller Bürgermeister ist auf Stimmenfang. 

Lt. meinen Infos wurde die neue Strecke unter Vorbehalt genehmigt, 
damit die Ripp für Wanderer frei ist und die Biker auf die Strecke ausweichen.

Vielleicht sollte man mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. April 2005)

Nicht nur auf der Seilbahnabfahrt, auch sonst sollte man bei erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen vorsichtig sein...

Konnte man den Typen denn Identifizieren? Bike oder so? 

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Befahrung der Seilbahnabfahrt jedoch eher unbedenklich. Die Erosion hält sich absolut in Grenzen und die Gefahr für Wanderer ist normal eher gering. Man hört sich von Weitem und die Geschwindigkeit ist, bei mir zumindest, immer so gering, dass man locker auf halber Sichtweite stehen bleiben kann.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (4. April 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht nur auf der Seilbahnabfahrt, auch sonst sollte man bei erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen vorsichtig sein...


Da gebe ich dir 100%ig Recht.



> Konnte man den Typen denn Identifizieren? Bike oder so?


Ich habe ein Foto von ihm geschossen. Ich muss es mir mal anschauen.
Dazu bin "leider" noch nicht gekommen.



> Grundsätzlich finde ich die Befahrung der Seilbahnabfahrt jedoch eher unbedenklich. Die Erosion hält sich absolut in Grenzen und die Gefahr für Wanderer ist normal eher gering.


Biste mal die Ripp runter gewandert? Wenn nein, dann verstehe ich deine Aussage. Auf der Ripp haste keinen Platz um Auszuweichen. 



> Man hört sich von Weitem und die Geschwindigkeit ist, bei mir zumindest, immer so gering, dass man locker auf halber Sichtweite stehen bleiben kann.
> 
> Gruss Alex



Dieser Freak hat für die Ripp max. 5 min gebraucht. Das heißt, er war recht schnell unterwegs. Ich konnte alles sehr gut beobachten. Der Fahrer kommt von hinten und die Wanderer haben keine Zeit mehr auszuweichen, da kein Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## [FW] FLO (5. April 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Foto von ihm geschossen.


kannst du mir das foto mal schicken? ich hab da so meinen verdacht wer es war vielleicht bestätigt sich das ganze und dann kann ich mal mit der person reden...


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. April 2005)

Hi Biker,
wenn der Radfahrer früh genug bremst, wird sich da schon ein Platz finden zum Ausweichen. Ich hatte dort oft Begegnungen mit Wanderern, aber noch nie Stress, eher Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse mir und den Rädern gegenüber.
Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (5. April 2005)

> wenn der Radfahrer früh genug bremst, wird sich da schon ein Platz finden zum Ausweichen.


Bei manchen Bikern funktioniern die Bremsen nicht.
Dieser Kollege ist nach dem Motto: "Wer bremst Verliert" die Ripp runter.



> Ich hatte dort oft Begegnungen mit Wanderern, aber noch nie Stress, eher Aufmerksamkeit und Interesse mir und den Rädern gegenüber.


Bei dir hatten die Wanderer auch genügend Zeit um sich das Schauspiel anzuschauen *lol*

@Flo: 
Wie sieht es mit der RIPP aus, wenn die neue Strecke auf ist?
Ich hab eine ganz dumme Vermutung ......
"Die Biker von Außerhalb werden 2 - 3 mal die Strecke runterhoppeln und beim 4.ten mal Sessellift fahren die RIPP ausprobieren" 
Falls das wirklich so kommen sollte, kann ich mir vorstellen, das es richtig Ärger mit der Stadt geben wird.
(nicht von mir .............. Ist nur so ne Vermutung.)


----------



## Joki (5. April 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sieht es mit der RIPP aus, wenn die neue Strecke auf ist?
> Ich hab eine ganz dumme Vermutung ......
> "Die Biker von Außerhalb werden 2 - 3 mal die Strecke runterhoppeln und beim 4.ten mal Sessellift fahren die RIPP ausprobieren"
> Falls das wirklich so kommen sollte, kann ich mir vorstellen, das es richtig Ärger mit der Stadt geben wird.
> (nicht von mir .............. Ist nur so ne Vermutung.)



Ich befürchte, es wird eher zur Selbstverständlichkeit die Ripp zu fahren , d.h. die eigentliche Strecke wird 2mal gefahren, danach wird die ripp gefahren, weil erstens kürzer und extremer!

Denn auch den Dhlern wird die eine Strecke irgendwann mal langweilig, und wenn diese auch noch mit dem Sessellift hochfahren können, wird es zwangsläufig darauf hinauslaufen, das auch die Ripp gerockt wird.

Zumal sich sowas wie Ripp auch sehr schnell rumspricht oder direkt von oben als Schmankerl erkannt wird!


Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht wie die Stadt sich aus dieser Situation retten kann, ohne das absolute Sanktionen ausgesprochen werden!
Leider wird es darauf hinauslaufen, das der Bikepark irgendwann geschlossen wird!

Deshalb verstehe ich auch die Biker nicht, die absolut rücksichtslos (gegenüber den normalen bikern und auch wanderern) überall runterbrechen.
Denn letztendlich schaden sie allen bikern, egal ob DH, Fr,CC oder sonstwas!

Das diese das Übel nicht begreifen wollen oder können,liegt wohl an dem etwas beschränkten IQ vieler Beteiligten!


----------



## Mc_Fly (5. April 2005)

Jupp, recht haste.
So wird es kommen. 

Da braucht man keine Hellseher Fähigkeiten.

Warten wir es ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (6. April 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> @Flo:
> Wie sieht es mit der RIPP aus, wenn die neue Strecke auf ist?
> Ich hab eine ganz dumme Vermutung ......
> "Die Biker von Außerhalb werden 2 - 3 mal die Strecke runterhoppeln und beim 4.ten mal Sessellift fahren die RIPP ausprobieren"
> ...


ja deine und auch jokis vermutung werden wohl mehr oder weniger schon stimmen. ich rechne auch damit, dass die rip dann sehr oft befahren wird. als es darum ging, ein geläde für die neue strecke zu finden, und wir quasi in liftnähe "verbannt" wurden, hab ich auch versucht, der stadt klarzumachen, dass dieses problem entstehen wird. aber da hat mich niemand ernst genommen. und in der hinsicht muss ich auch ehrlich sagen, dass es der stadt eigentlich recht geschieht, wenn die leute da fahren. wenn es soweit ist, kommen die nämlich wieder an und beschweren sich, dass niemand darauf hingewiesen hat.
aber ******* ist es natürlich für wanderer. wir werden auf jeden fall auf downthehill.de schreiben, dass die rip tabu ist, aber das wird wohl kaum was bringen. wer da fahren will, wird das auch machen. da nützen auch keine schilder, die da oben noch aufgestellt werden sollen. angeblich soll sontags dann auch ne streife unten stehen, aber das glaub ich eher weniger.


----------



## Nakamur (7. April 2005)

Ein Vorschlag vielleicht: Wie wäre es die Ripp am Wochende und Feiertagen komplett oder zumindest für bestimmte Zeiten zu sperren und dieses Verbot auch rigoros zu kontrolieren. Eventuell sollten bei der Kontrolle die einheimischen Biker auch mithelfen. Dies wäre sicher positiv für unser Image.
So könnte der Konflikt eventuell entschärft werden. 

An Werktagen trifft man ohnehin keine Wanderer und es wäre sehr schade, wen  die Strecke komplett gesperrt würde. Klar aber sollte sein, das auf der Strecke Fußgänger immer Vorfahrt haben.
Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Wanderen da. Immer brav platz machen freundlich sein und mal einen Moment warten, was bei der Aussicht nicht schwerfällt.


----------



## Joki (7. April 2005)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Vorschlag vielleicht: Wie wäre es die Ripp am Wochende und Feiertagen komplett oder zumindest für bestimmte Zeiten zu sperren und dieses Verbot auch rigoros zu kontrolieren. Eventuell sollten bei der Kontrolle die einheimischen Biker auch mithelfen. Dies wäre sicher positiv für unser Image.
> So könnte der Konflikt eventuell entschärft werden.
> 
> An Werktagen trifft man ohnehin keine Wanderer und es wäre sehr schade, wen  die Strecke komplett gesperrt würde. Klar aber sollte sein, das auf der Strecke Fußgänger immer Vorfahrt haben.
> Bisher hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Wanderen da. Immer brav platz machen freundlich sein und mal einen Moment warten, was bei der Aussicht nicht schwerfällt.



Der gravierende Unterschied liegt in der Fahrweise und Absicht der verschieden Gruppierungen!
Ich zähle dich jetzt mal nicht zu den Dhlern, weil ich denke das dein Schwerpunkt schon tourenlastig ist und du die Ripp als schöne Abfahrt siehst und nicht als trainingsstrecke.
Ein Downhiller will aber die Ripp möglichst brutal und schnell runterkommen und dann entstehen die besagten Probleme!

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme auf der Ripp, weil ich meistens niemand getroffen habe und wenn waren die Wanderer sehr nett und haben meist noch   ein Schwätzchen gehalten!

Allerdings würde ich an Wanderers Stelle auch anders reagieren wenn da ein vollpanzerter Vollidiot die Felsen runterfliegt!


zu deinem Vorschlag:

wer will sich an Feiertagen und Wochenenden dahinstellen und sich mit bikern streiten?

Generell!!:
Die Strecke über die " Rip" ist sowieso tabu.
Das ist *Naturschutzgebiet *und es wird schon seit Jahren von der Stadt kritisiert, wenn man da runterfährt!
Es gibt genügend Leute in Boppard, die das Thema schon mehrmals im Stadtrat und sonstigen Gremien auf die Tagesordnung gesetzt haben!

Also würde ich einfach mal sagen, im Sinne aller biker und im Interesse der offiziellen bikestrecke( und dem Erbauerteam) sollte die Ripp ab sofort absolutes Tabu sein.


Jochen


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. April 2005)

Hi Biker, 
das wird ja ein Spass, wenn die Biker andere ansch.... sollen, die die Strecke fahren. 

Wenn das Ding Naturschutzgebiet ist, warum wurde dann in den letzten Jahren soviel "Wegpflege" dort betrieben? Da sieht man Spuren von allem möglichen, nur von Bikern kaum welche. 
Ein Naturschutzgebiet schließt auch Biken nicht zwingend aus, höchstens die Wegbreite müsste man etwas dehnen.

Gruss Alex, der sie weiter fährt.


----------



## Skkain (9. April 2005)

HI

Also erst mal ich da ich net aus eurer Umgebung komme weiß ich net wei extrem die Strecke an der "Ripp" ist, aber mich interessiert die Entwicklung doch sehr was jetzt bei euch die Stadt für Maßnahmen ergreift.

So also ich bin auch ein Frler und ich gebe mir auch öfter mal Dh strecken die als Wanderwege natürlich für Wanderer und Größere Gruppen mit Kindern freigegeben sind, und ich kann nicht verstehn wieso manche Biker meinen sie müssen keine Rücksicht nehmen auf Wanderer die vielleicht auch noch Kinder dabei haben dann würde sie Situation noch schlimmer werden ich will mir gar net vorstellen was passiert wenn ein Biker ein Kind um/an fährt!?
Ich verhalte mich IMMER Rücksichtsvoll gegenüber anderen "Naturliebhabern", ich grüße auch immer sag "Hallo" dann wird einem schon meistens der Weg freigemacht (manche Wanderer fangen sogar noch ein kurzes Gespräch an, wie viel den so ein Bike kostet ob es Spaß macht so ne Dh strecke zu fahrn usw) dann sage ich "Danke" und bretter weiter das mach ich bei jedem so...!
Ich kann nicht verstehn wieso soch manche so aufführen müssen im enddefekt kriegt man doch nur Ärger sieht man doch jetzt bei euch falls sich die Frau beschwert.



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Rockyalex! (11. April 2005)

*Hallo* ist eben immer noch das Beste!  

Man muss sich schon an den Kopf fassen, wenn man hört wie manche Biker Wegsperrungen riskieren.  

Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (13. April 2005)

Skkain schrieb:
			
		

> HI
> 
> Also erst mal ich da ich net aus eurer Umgebung komme weiß ich net wei extrem die Strecke an der "Ripp" ist, aber mich interessiert die Entwicklung doch sehr was jetzt bei euch die Stadt für Maßnahmen ergreift.
> 
> ...




...genau das sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, denn jeder kann es wohl verkraften kurz anzuhalten oder langsam zu fahren!
Ich habe bis jetzt dadurch genau die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht und nie Probleme mit irgerndwelchen Leuten gehabt!


----------



## Skkain (14. April 2005)

Helius schrieb:
			
		

> ...genau das sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, denn jeder kann es wohl verkraften kurz anzuhalten oder langsam zu fahren!
> Ich habe bis jetzt dadurch genau die gleichen Erfahrungen wie Du gemacht und nie Probleme mit irgerndwelchen Leuten gehabt!




Ja genau ich finde es auch selbstverständlich immer kurz anzuhalten hallo und danke zu sagen!!!      
Super das du es genauso siehst  



GreeeTz Skkain


----------



## Staabi (18. April 2005)

Hallo,

kurz vorab:

Ich fahre schon recht lange MTB (seit 1987) und seit 1989 auch regelmäßig die "Ripp" unter der Seilbahn. Noch nie in den 16 Jahren in denen ich die Strecke fahre, was inzwischen einige 100x gewesen sein dürfte, gab es irgendwelchen Streß mit Wanderern. Im Gegenteil, die meisten zeigen sich erstaunt ("hier kann man mit dem Fahrrad runterfahren??") bis bewundernd. Allerdings fahren wir die Strecke auch recht langsam, vorausschauend und bremsbereit. Wenn an einer kniffligen Stelle "Gegenverkehr" kommt wird halt gewartet und "guten tag" gesagt. Kein Problem.

Heute abend bin ich auf meiner Feierabendrunde auch mal wieder über den Stadtwald nach Boppard und zurück, inkl. "Ripp". Ca. gegen 18:45 kam ich da an meiner "Heute fahr ichs, heute fahr ichs, heute fahr ichs.... ...nicht" Stelle an (jeder wird wissen was gemeint ist ), hab diese um die Serpentine umgetragen und mache mich unterhalb des Absatzes wieder fahrbereit als ich von oben ein geklapper höre und Sekunden später einen vollgepanzerten Downhiller, der so schnell war, das ich noch nicht einmal das Rad erkennen konnte. Leute, so was muss doch nun wirklich nicht sein, kann mir doch keiner erklären, das der an der Stelle noch voll kontrolliert und jederzeit bremsbereit war. Wäre ich 10sec vorher da angekommen hätte der mich glatt über den Haufen gefahren. Mir kamen vorher schon Wanderer entgegen (kein Problem mal wieder), möchte nicht wissen, was die für einen Eindruck hatten. Ehrlich, mit der Motocrossmaschine könnte man da nicht schneller runterfahren. Und auf die Idee da mit dem Crosser runterzudonnern käme ja wohl auch keiner.

Und wisst Ihr, was mich dabei am meisten ankotzt? Wegen solchen Vollidioten kommt der gesamte Sport in Verruf, die Wanderer unterscheiden doch nicht, ob da einer mit einer DH-Maschine fährt oder einer wie ich ohne Panzer und Vollvisier und 80mm Federweg. Da heißt es doch nur, die Mountainbiker sind gefährlich, die Strecke muss gesperrt werden. Und solche sauerstoffarmen Hohlköppe bringen es dann soweit, das die beste Strecke in weitem Umkreis für alle nicht mehr fahrbar ist.

[Edit:] Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Im oberen Bereich an den Serpentinen kann man recht deutlich erkennen, wo von den DHlern abgekürzt wird. Die Strecke hat sich in den letzten 3 Jahren durch diese neuen Abkürzungen mehr verändert, ist mehr erodiert als in den 13 Jahren vorher. Muss ja nun auch wirklich nicht sein. Nebenbei finde ich die Serpentinen gerade besonders reizvoll, weil die richtige Linie da teilweise wirklich nur reifenbreite hat.

schwer angepisst,

Michael


----------



## Mc_Fly (20. April 2005)

Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> Und wisst Ihr, was mich dabei am meisten ankotzt? Wegen solchen Vollidioten kommt der gesamte Sport in Verruf, die Wanderer unterscheiden doch nicht, ob da einer mit einer DH-Maschine fährt oder einer wie ich ohne Panzer und Vollvisier und 80mm Federweg. Da heißt es doch nur, die Mountainbiker sind gefährlich, die Strecke muss gesperrt werden. Und solche sauerstoffarmen Hohlköppe bringen es dann soweit, das die beste Strecke in weitem Umkreis für alle nicht mehr fahrbar ist.


Richtig - mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen.



			
				Staabi schrieb:
			
		

> [Edit:] Was mir gerade noch einfällt. Im oberen Bereich an den Serpentinen kann man recht deutlich erkennen, wo von den DHlern abgekürzt wird. Die Strecke hat sich in den letzten 3 Jahren durch diese neuen Abkürzungen mehr verändert, ist mehr erodiert als in den 13 Jahren vorher. Muss ja nun auch wirklich nicht sein. Nebenbei finde ich die Serpentinen gerade besonders reizvoll, weil die richtige Linie da teilweise wirklich nur reifenbreite hat.


Es gibt noch 2 andere "Wander" Strecken in Boppard die durch´s Abkürzen kaputt gerutsch wurden.
*Doppel ARGS* ..... Es hat die beliebtesten Wanderwege getroffen :-(.

Die Downhiller aus unserer Gegend wissen welche Wege ich meine.
Ich bin kein Downhill Gegner, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. 
Auch ich fahre gerne und schnell den Berg runter.

Es muss nicht sein das die Strecken durchs abkürzen und scharfe Bremsen kaputt gemacht werden.

*Denkt dran:
Wenn die große Keule ausgepackt wird, trifft diese ALLE !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. April 2005)

Hi Biker,
Witzig ist ja, dass die Leute, die die ganzen Abkürzungen fräsen, dies nur tun um die Geschwindigkeit noch weiter zu erhöhen.  . Mit mehr Fahrkönnen hat dass aber auch gar nichts zu tun. 
Ich wär froh, ich könnt die Strecke noch viel länger genießen und sie hätte noch ein paar mehr Kurven und Reifenbreite Sektionen
Gruss Alex


----------



## Nakamur (20. April 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Witzig ist ja, dass die Leute, die die ganzen Abkürzungen fräsen, dies nur tun um die Geschwindigkeit noch weiter zu erhöhen.  . Mit mehr Fahrkönnen hat dass aber auch gar nichts zu tun.


dito.
Es soll auch Leute geben, die keine Spitzkehren fahren können und dann verzweifelt mit blockierender Bremse geradeaus runter rutschen.
Interessant ist das man solche Spuren in den Alpen oder am Gardasee ab 1500hm nicht mehr findet, es sei denn es ist ein Lift oder Shuttle in der Nähe. 
Aber wieder zurück zum Thema: Man sollte diese schwarzen Schafe direkt ansprechen und mal an ihre Vernunft appellieren... 

Eigentlich ist es ja ganz simpel:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=17&Itemid=43

   1. Fahre nur auf Wegen.
   2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
   3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
   4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
   5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
   6. Plane im Voraus.


----------

